# Montana License Prices



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Colorado's license include fishing.
> You need to purchase a $10 habitat tag no matter what.
> Bull elk $619
> Cow elk $464
> ...





Montana's Elk Combo license and the Big Game combo license also include Fishing, Small Game and a couple other stamps needed.
But they are $868.85 for the Elk combo, and I believe a little over a $1000.00 for the Big Game combo.
And personally I could careless about fishing or small game when I am Elk Hunting.


Kevin


----------



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

I could care less as well if its included. If I tag out early and want to fish and small game hunt I will just drive to town and buy the fishing or small game license. Thats what I did in Wyoming when I was antelope hunting a few years back we got checked by the CO on our way out with our last buck on day one of a 7 day trip and she told us an area she had seen several groups of sage grouse in the past few days. We actually brought our shotguns along just for that so we went to town and got small game licenses and our shotguns and shot our limit of sage grouse to really fast after we found em. 2 hours of nothing then done in 20 mins once we found where they were. We trout fished the rest of the trip catching rainbows, cut bows, and cutthroats biggest was like 3.5 lbs and they were avg around 12-18". Fun on light tackle.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The Montana deadline for mt goat, sheep, buffalo and moose is only 10 days away....May 1st.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing to consider about MT is other hunters. When I went last year to MT, I did not see another single hunter while bowhunting. The same can not be said for CO, when I hunt there I see quite a few other hunters. For another couple hundred, I consider MT well worth it. 

Others have mentioned ID. I have never hunted it, but have heard good things about it, including the price of the tag and quality of hunt.

BTW, nice looking grouse!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> That is true.
> BUT I don't know many Non-Residents that can go for much more then a week or 2.
> Most of us have families and jobs, So the 11 weeks is really irrelevant.
> unless your a resident and can take advantage of it. JMHO
> ...


To be honest, thats not really their problem...i know people, including myself, that can and will take as much time as needed/wanted to hunt in the fall. Having an opportunity like that is worth it, and will draw in people.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

*Fewer Surplus Nonresident Elk And Deer Hunting Licenses Available*

      

Site Index >>




Feedback
* Hunting *

Thursday, April 30, 2015
Beginning Monday, May 4, nonresident hunters can choose among Montana's surplus deer, elk and big game combination hunting licenses and purchase them online or over-the-counter at any Montana Fish, Wildlife & Parks office.
With more nonresident applications received for Montana's 2015 deer and elk hunting licenses, there are about 1,600 fewer surplus licenses available this season when compared to last year. The first-come, first-served nonresident surplus licenses will include a total of: 1,696 big game combination licenses for $991; 2,086 elk combination licenses for $841; and 1,635 deer combination licenses for $587.
"Last year we sold out of the surplus deer and big game combos," said Hank Worsech, chief of FWP's Licensing Bureau in Helena. "If sales are similar to last year, we could sell out the entire nonresident surplus well before the beginning of the hunting season."
Montana's nonresident combination hunting licenses allow one to hunt for deer and/or elk and include season conservation, fishing, and upland game bird licenses; and the hunting-access enhancement fee. The surplus licenses are valid in most hunting districts.
Archery season in Montana runs Sept. 5Oct. 18. The general big game season runs Oct. 24Nov. 29.
For more information visit FWP's website at fwp.mt.gov; then click "Nonresident Licenses".
Deer and elk are found throughout most of Montana. Hunters enjoy nearly 35 million acres of national forest and other public land, as well as about 8 million acres of mostly private land made available through the Block Management Program. Hunters must follow all regulations and obtain permission to hunt on private property.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> To be honest, thats not really their problem...i know people, including myself, that can and will take as much time as needed/wanted to hunt in the fall. Having an opportunity like that is worth it, and will draw in people.




Well I would say that your lucky then, and either single or retired.
The majority of people only get 2 to maybe 4 weeks of vacation time a year, and with families, can't use all there vacation time on a hunting trip.
at-least not if they want to keep there job, and not end up in Divorce Court. JMHO.


Kevin


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Wyoming fall 2013, was $600 each for me and my dad for NR cow elk tags, plus $1200 for the guide. Punched both of them evening of the opener sitting next to each other after chasing the herd across the whole valley all afternoon. Compared to other states prices and success rates, Wyoming is where I'll continue to go.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Well I would say that your lucky then, and either single or retired.
> The majority of people only get 2 to maybe 4 weeks of vacation time a year, and with families, can't use all there vacation time on a hunting trip.
> at-least not if they want to keep there job, and not end up in Divorce Court. JMHO.
> 
> ...


Im not married. Just have a career that allows me to do it. The majority of my single friends cant afford to. Most of the people i know that do are both married and employed....just saying, that offering that opportunity will draw people in compared to other places.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Im not married. Just have a career that allows me to do it. The majority of my single friends cant afford to. Most of the people i know that do are both married and employed....just saying, that offering that opportunity will draw people in compared to other places.







Yep, if someone has the time to take advantage of it, is a awesome opportunity.
I have a friend that is retired, and he spends about 6 weeks in WY. every fall.
I wish that I could, but with my Business, I can only do about 2 weeks at a time.
and my Wife doesn't like me gone for more then 2 weeks at a time.
I guess that is a good thing, at-least I know she misses me when I am gone. lol


Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The NR leftovers as of tonight.

*Nonres Combo Countdown:*

 


*Big Game Combos: 1,247*
*Elk Combos: 1,993*
*Deer Combos: 1,169*


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

17 days left to apply for the antelope tag and deer/elk antlerless tags.




The following table shows the the Application Deadlines for 2015.
*Licenses/Special Permits*

*Application Deadline*

***Approximate Drawing Dates*

*Antelope*

Antelope
June 1
Week of July 20
*Bighorn Sheep*

Bighorn Sheep
May 1
Week of June 15
*Bison*

Bison
May 1
September 8
*Black Bear*

Spring
April 14*
NA
Fall
August 31*
NA
*Deer*

Special drawing - Permits
March 16
Mid-April
Nonresident Combination License
March 16
Mid-April
Special drawing - Antlerless B License
June 1
Week of July 20
*Elk*

Special drawing - Permits
March 16
Mid-April
Nonresident Combination License
March 16
Mid-April
Special drawing - Antlerless B License
June 1
Week of July 20
*Moose*

Moose
May 1
Week of June 15
*Mountain Goat*

Mountain Goat
May 1
Week of June 15
*Mountain Lion*

General license
August 31*
NA
Special limited entry
August 13
August 17
*Supertag*

Antelope
July 2
July 13
Bighorn Sheep
July 2
July 13
Bison
July 2
July 13
Deer & Elk
July 2
July 13
Moose
July 2
July 13
Mountain Goat
July 2
July 13
Mountain Lion
July 2
July 13
*Upland Game, Migratory Game, and Webless Migratory Birds*

Crane
July 30
August 6
Swan
September 3
September 8
Turkey
Spring
March 5
March 17
Fall
July 30
August 3
* See species-specific regulations for license purchase restrictions..
** Drawing dates are approximate.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow!!! , never realized how many cool things they have to hunt there.

And just think we can't figure out deer in michigan.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, Montana has a lot of things to hunt, BUT, the odds of a Non- Res drawing most of those tags are slim to none.
you can plan on buying a lot of preference points.
Elk, Deer, Antelope & Bear are pretty easy, but it is not so easy for the rest.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Wow!!! , never realized how many cool things they have to hunt there.
> 
> And just think we can't figure out deer in michigan.


That's one reason why I suggest to folks WY or MT are ideal states to move to. My brother lives in MT. Folks are friendly and there are not too many of them. Plus taxes aren't too bad on certain things.

They offer alot to hunt and fish for. What Michigan offers is small peanuts compared to those states.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Yes, Montana has a lot of things to hunt, BUT, the odds of a Non- Res drawing most of those tags are slim to none.
> you can plan on buying a lot of preference points.
> Elk, Deer, Antelope & Bear are pretty easy, but it is not so easy for the rest.
> 
> Kevin


Sheep, goat, buff and moose are hard for residents too, not just NR's and not just in MT. Everything else is doable. Antelope can be a few points depending on where you apply for and the previous winters. Right now elk, muley's and whitetail are OTC till they run out of the remaining leftover tags. I'm putting in for an antelope again this year. May do the elk/deer combo. I think MT is a 10% state for NR's.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> That's one reason why I suggest to folks WY or MT are ideal states to move to. My brother lives in MT. Folks are friendly and there are not too many of them. Plus taxes aren't too bad on certain things.
> 
> They offer alot to hunt and fish for. What Michigan offers is small peanuts compared to those states.





You got that right, if I could talk my Wife into moving to MT, I would sell my Business and be there.
but she doesn't want to be that far from the kids.


Kevin


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear North Dakota is real nice.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

After hunting out of Kalispel last year - I could live there!!!!
I monitored the weather in Kalispel and their winters are much milder than ours as well.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I should of moved there years ago, how kool would it be to walk out your door and think , what am I going to hunt today Elk,deer, sheep, goat or pronghorn.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

If I could talk the wife into it, it would be MT or WY. She keeps saying no but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> The NR leftovers as of tonight.
> 
> *Nonres Combo Countdown:*
> 
> ...


As of today....
*Big Game Combos: 1,037*

*Elk Combos: 1,946*

*Deer Combos: 916*


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The June 1st deadline for antelope is fast approaching.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> Yes...they are very expensive. Folks still buy them though. The MT DNR is addicted the NR license revenue so it maybe be a while before they lower the costs. If they keep selling them out there is no reason to lower them.


This is the deal, it's a market with supply and demand. As long as we are buying there is no reason to lower the price, much like college tuition in that regard.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

buckykm1 said:


> Yes, Montana has a lot of things to hunt, BUT, the odds of a Non- Res drawing most of those tags are slim to none.
> you can plan on buying a lot of preference points.
> Elk, Deer, Antelope & Bear are pretty easy, but it is not so easy for the rest.
> 
> Kevin


The thing is as long as you get an elk every year the rest is gravy, which you'll be able to make a lot of.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

7mmsendero said:


> This is the deal, it's a market with supply and demand. As long as we are buying there is no reason to lower the price, much like college tuition in that regard.




I don't think that they sold out last year ?.
a week before Rifle season started they still had about 3000 non-res Elk Tags left.
and some Deer tags left yet too.


Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

As of today.....


*Nonres Combo Countdown:*

 


*Big Game Combos: 756*
*Elk Combos: 1,881*
*Deer Combos: 572*


----------

